# Poudre Rock Report



## jtnc (Aug 9, 2004)

Not sure when it'll start up. It is a visual gauge that a
handful of people report on.

I'd call it 0.5 Thursday evening when I floated bridges. I think 
I've seen signs in town of folks up on the Narrows so it's 
probably it'll start up in the next few weeks. I'll probably have
to try out something again this weekend

The canyon gauge is reliable, but has 2 diversions you have
to account for that have no user readable gauges on it
(plus you have to subtract out the N. Fork for runs above 
Filter). Based on readings lately, I think they're pulling 
~40-80cfs out of the lower diversion (ditch) and nothing
out of the upper one.

John


----------



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

good flow for boat abuse, go today, expect it to drop. bridges and pineveiw are all i would do.

skills for lower narrows are needed COLD up there......


----------



## LiquidGuy87 (Aug 22, 2006)

Lower Narrows is a bit bony but doable, but Upper Narrows is the most channelized and enjoyable (minus the inbetween mank piles). I'd be interested in a quick jaunt up tomorrow afternoon. Need to get my river legs back.


----------



## gannon_w (Jun 27, 2006)

Mike...I'd be willing to meet you for a narrows run.

970-817-1639


----------



## Huck Finn (Jun 15, 2008)

The Poudre usually starts rising about the middle of May.


----------



## jen84 (Sep 5, 2005)

I beg to differ.... 2006 it was 2.5 on the gauge rock by April 30th. If it stays cool things might hold out until May but if it gets above 70 all hell is going to break loose. Looks like Cameron got a bunch of snow in the last few nights, but snowpack is still down. Pray for snow and cool weather otherwise this year is going to blow harder than A-1 office girls.


----------



## BarryDingle (Mar 13, 2008)

And where is this A-1 office?


----------



## Huck Finn (Jun 15, 2008)

The A-1 office is in the basement of the Mish. Call Robin, he'll make you an appointment.
2006? Where have you been the last 3yrs? I was talking about the norm not the exception.


----------



## jtnc (Aug 9, 2004)

Probably 0.6 today 5;30ish, maybe 0.7 if you want to be really
generous. 

Bob, didn't see your post until we got back else I'd have shot you an email letting you know when to meet. If you want to run Bridges Sunday let me know. The biggest issue right now is you cannot run Disney due to a log that's wedged halfway through the drop. 

Talking to a friend who skied today, Zimmerman had 22" of new snow out of this storm.

John


----------



## adrock (Apr 28, 2004)

*today*

anyone got a visual today?


----------



## paulk (Apr 24, 2006)

second that. it says 307 cfs any rock visual


----------



## jtnc (Aug 9, 2004)

As of ~2pm Sunday I'd call it 0.9. I'm likely to head up after work today (Monday). If I find anyone willing, maybe try to pull the log out of Disney. Note that the N. Fork is discharging at 392CFS right now, so likely a lot of the flow from the gauge is it. I suspect the Rock is below 1'. John


----------



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

going to denver now, will turn around and head up to the poudre about 2- 230


----------



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

jtnc said:


> As of ~2pm Sunday I'd call it 0.9. I'm likely to head up after work today (Monday). If I find anyone willing, maybe try to pull the log out of Disney. Note that the N. Fork is discharging at 392CFS right now, so likely a lot of the flow from the gauge is it. I suspect the Rock is below 1'. John


this is true, NF running..... bring some sack.

Log still in disney slide, could not rope it, tried, got laughed at tried some more. 

not enough in bridges for me saw 2 others boat down. filter plant is a good level due to the north fork.

.9 on rock


----------



## jtnc (Aug 9, 2004)

Well, I'm not sure if things improved or not. We roped the log but lost it before we could pull it out. As a consequence it is not visible. From edging down to the edge of Disney and looking over, I can see the log pressed up against the Disney (parallel to the rock face on river left) and held in place by the current. I believe the other end is wedged between the rocks forming the last drop and Disney rock.

I could not move it with my paddle, but also wasn't will to bend it too much! Likely stable for now, but bears watching as water moves. I'd have been much happier if it came out completely. If it drops down a good chunk it might be possible to get it out.


----------



## paulk (Apr 24, 2006)

I am unemployed and would be willing to work on getting this log out tommorrow or any time this week during the day. give me a call if you have abundant free time like me. (970) 988 7239


----------



## Ricky NM (Jun 28, 2008)

How's the level for a first time whiteline/middle/lower narrows combo? I'm done with school friday and looking to paddle!


----------



## freexbiker (Jul 18, 2005)

Ricky NM said:


> How's the level for a first time whiteline/middle/lower narrows combo? I'm done with school friday and looking to paddle!


I had a good time with 1.25 for a first time run. Whiteline had just enough to washingmachine me enough to learn I didn't boof well. But not enough to hold me in. The rest is pretty easy with someone to show the line through lowers.


----------



## Randaddy (Jun 8, 2007)

Anyone up for a morning Bridges/Filter Plant run if the water holds? Need to be on the water by 9ish....


----------



## sparky (Jul 15, 2005)

i am looking to go up on thurs. night! anyone want to go. thinking pineview if the log is out. I would be willing to do lower narrows but this in the first run of the year.


----------



## RiverWrangler (Oct 14, 2003)

freexbiker said:


> I had a good time with 1.25 for a first time run. Whiteline had just enough to washingmachine me enough to learn I didn't boof well. But not enough to hold me in. The rest is pretty easy with someone to show the line through lowers.


Wait... does that mean the level is 1.25 or just that you got worked at minimum flows a few years ago

1.25 is officially in, so if it is in, I'm ready to rumble tomorrow a.m.


----------



## FLOWTORCH (Mar 5, 2004)

1.25...ya that got glanced over. Need a confirmation here Luke 

I'd be down for lowers tomorrow am _before _noon if you are Wrangler...and if it's flowin.

Smooches.


----------



## Nathan (Aug 7, 2004)

Don't get too excited boys, I think he is talking about last year. I don't think it was warm enough to bring it up from .9 to 1.25 today, and driving from Casper to the Poudre at that level on a Tuesday?


----------



## FLOWTORCH (Mar 5, 2004)

Punchbowl turd.


----------



## Phil U. (Feb 7, 2009)

Nice rhythm boyze...


----------



## freexbiker (Jul 18, 2005)

nope. Sorry boys. Just sayin I liked that level. I'm keeping posted because I like this run. Sorry to rain on your parade.


And you been. Stalkin me flow?


----------



## gannon_w (Jun 27, 2006)

Yeah its still at .7 to .9 

I might shoot for a Thursday run on anything.


----------



## FLOWTORCH (Mar 5, 2004)

freexbiker said:


> nope. Sorry boys. Just sayin I liked that level. I'm keeping posted because I like this run. Sorry to rain on your parade.
> 
> 
> And you been. Stalkin me flow?


Nah, good memory, keen observations.


----------



## bluechev83 (May 4, 2007)

What time are people thinking of putting on Thursday? My afternoon is free tomorrow and I was thinking of coming down from Laramie. I could be there by 1, maybe pineview and bridges?


----------



## adrock (Apr 28, 2004)

*rock*

Anyone get a visual today?


----------



## youngpaddler06 (Nov 17, 2007)

At around 10 today it was .8. Double Bridges!!!


----------



## gannon_w (Jun 27, 2006)

Who is down for tomorrow...I have a feeling after todays warm weather and tomorrow also we will hit......drum roll...... 1 foot on the rock!

I'm down for whatever...roomie and I are bringing creek and play boats


----------



## gannon_w (Jun 27, 2006)

Well the CFS bumped another 100 to 456...Hope the bump is coming down the river and not the NF. I gather the log at PV is still in there...I'll bring the climbing gear to try and get it today.

Anybody wanna hit it up?

Gannon 970-817-1639


----------



## gannon_w (Jun 27, 2006)

Oyeah...its freckin snowin outside here in Greeley??? Bout 1 in on the ground!


----------



## Jensjustduckie (Jun 29, 2007)

There was about 4" of snow on my car at 5:30 this morning, I hope Cameron Pass is getting pounded with pow.


----------



## jen84 (Sep 5, 2005)

I heard the log is gone, cannot confirm this as it is completely hearsay but just fyi.... If someone knows for sure post it so people don't drive up there in this lovely weather


----------



## sparky (Jul 15, 2005)

gannon_w said:


> Well the CFS bumped another 100 to 456...Hope the bump is coming down the river and not the NF. I gather the log at PV is still in there...I'll bring the climbing gear to try and get it today.
> 
> Anybody wanna hit it up?
> 
> Gannon 970-817-1639


______________________________________________________________

if the water stays up I would be willing to go up and wrestle a log and run bridges! 

I will probable get off of work at around 3, 
if you still want to go up and freeze and have some fun email me at [email protected] 
thanks


----------



## Nathan (Aug 7, 2004)

According to the actual rock report the log is still there.


----------



## FLOWTORCH (Mar 5, 2004)

Dont make me and GreeleyNorse come up there with our huge chainsaws and big guns just to get this one log out.


----------



## sparky (Jul 15, 2005)

FLOWTORCH said:


> Dont make me and GreeleyNorse come up there with our huge chainsaws and big guns just to get this one log out.


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Well if that is the case I guess I will get the moonshine and white-lightning out and we can has a good old southern log jamboree!!


----------



## Nathan (Aug 7, 2004)

Report is this one is under water so Mr. Norse wont be able to hump it ala Slate.


----------



## FLOWTORCH (Mar 5, 2004)

Nathan said:


> Report is this one is under water so Mr. Norse wont be able to hump it ala Slate.


lol. Pictures? Pictures? Realdad?


----------



## sparky (Jul 15, 2005)

anybody know what the gauge is? I think I am going to try to head up if one knows if it is floatable!


----------



## LiquidGuy87 (Aug 22, 2006)

heading up with a buddy from the fort at 5:30. Should be at BTO by 6:00-6:15. Red CRV. We floated it yesterday ... and it was low low low, but kayaking nonetheless. 240-423-2370


----------



## LiquidGuy87 (Aug 22, 2006)

Mark and Chris, great paddling with you guys yesterday. And, Travis thanks for the brewski! 

FYI... the large log/branch wedged against the house rock on the disney slide is coming free... seems as if it could be a pretty major hazard here soon if it continues to shift up and out. The spot doesn't lend itself easliy to extraction....


----------



## blondie (Aug 27, 2009)

Jeff and I ran Narrows last night. There is a log in the left line of sports car that is easily avoided but we didn't see from the car scout. This and some other wood should be moving as the level comes up. Level was a solid 0.9 pineview, which was just enough to boof airplane. It was plastic abuse for sure, but whiteline is so sweet at this level. Be back up there Saturday morning and hope to not have to bike the shuttle this time!


----------



## Chief Niwot (Oct 13, 2003)

Any update, after all of the snow last night? Hoping it comes up for the weekend!


----------



## yourrealdad (May 25, 2004)

Ask and ye shall receive


----------



## FLOWTORCH (Mar 5, 2004)

Thanks Dad but I already grabbed it from your site and shopped it ala lolcatz. Sorry for any copyright infringements.  

Look at those stubby arms...


----------



## LineDawg (Oct 18, 2009)

Checked this morning. Showing a solid 1' on the rock. There were rafts running Pineview yesterday.


----------



## youngpaddler06 (Nov 17, 2007)

Ya, but did you see how long it took to get through Pinebox?


----------

